# Deep Dropping spots



## Bbar8474 (Jun 23, 2016)

I’m wondering if anyone would be willing to help me out with an area to go for some tile fish or some yellow edge?? Any intel would be appreciated.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The 31 hole is a good place for Tile’s. Bare in mind that it gets fished a lot.

Just drifting that area you will catch some.

I sold my boat so my numbers are gone.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

That’s almost like asking to sleep with another mans wife. I’ve always viewed deep dropping like prospecting for gold.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

131 hole right OM🤔


----------



## Bbar8474 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey thanks guys!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

go southeast until you get to 500-700 ft water. mud bottom. look for slopes. drift.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bbar8474 said:


> I’m wondering if anyone would be willing to help me out with an area to go for some tile fish or some yellow edge?? Any intel would be appreciated.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bbar8474 said:


> I’m wondering if anyone would be willing to help me out with an area to go for some tile fish or some yellow edge?? Any intel would be appreciated.


blue line tile 400 to 650 soft bottom golden tile small ones 500 to 1000 big ones tend to stay out around 1000 flat mud bottom yellow edge i catch between 750 and 950 in low spots on soft bottom catch a lot of golden tiles with them


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

in that range that wilson posted, you could also pick up red, yellow edge, or snowy grouper
keep the scorpion fish, too. they are excellent baked. taste a lot like lobster.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> in that range that wilson posted, you could also pick up red, yellow edge, or snowy grouper
> keep the scorpion fish, too. they are excellent baked. taste a lot like lobster.
> jack


yes for sure most all the deeper water fish are the best to me


----------

